# Wondering if I'll ever get "F1"...



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

...but not really caring that much right now (my R15-500 is working fairly well right now) I live on the West coast, so you think I would have had "F1" dumped on me by now. But, it hasn't. I'll bet if I did a 02468 download, I 'd get it, but I think I'll just wait. The last download I received automatically was back on 4/26/06. All of the others I've had to get via 02468. ?????


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> ...but not really caring that much right now (my R15-500 is working fairly well right now) I live on the West coast, so you think I would have had "F1" dumped on me by now. But, it hasn't. I'll bet if I did a 02468 download, I 'd get it, but I think I'll just wait. The last download I received automatically was back on 4/26/06. All of the others I've had to get via 02468. ?????


I just tried to force a download using 02468 on two of my R15-500's and it did not work. So nothing for us yet.:nono2: I'm in Anaheim.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

F1 is in a very small limited release (not even an entire Time Zone).
They are current evaluating all the feedback they have gotten in the last few days to determin to proceed or not with the F1 update.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

good beta test others lol


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a 300, I tried doing a 02468 latnight, figured if it updated I could post the version number here. Well I started downloading the current software 10X4b (I think) (MYVOD not Playlist) it is the current one on it, but ot wouldn't go past 0% for 1/2 hr. So I just hid the red reset button and let it go without downloading any thing and it came back on O.K. Maybe this one is screwed up and won't get new updates....... HOORAY!


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

I too have a 300 and feeling very lucky. It is starting to look like these updates are mfg specific (last update and now the first roll out of this one aimed at the 500.) Kinda makes you wonder if the 500 has some problems not seen by the 300 or 100. I will sit back and wait to see what happens. Maybe D* could make this a new showcase in itself.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> I have a 300, I tried doing a 02468 latnight, figured if it updated I could post the version number here. Well I started downloading the current software 10X4b (I think) (MYVOD not Playlist) it is the current one on it, but ot wouldn't go past 0% for 1/2 hr. So I just hid the red reset button and let it go without downloading any thing and it came back on O.K. Maybe this one is screwed up and won't get new updates....... HOORAY!


If that happens again, disconnecting and reconnecting the satellite cables (possibly only sat 1 is necessary) should get it going. No, I don't know why.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are current evaluating all the feedback they have gotten in the last few days to determin to proceed or not with the F1 update.


Haven't they been testing this themselves ? 

It seems strange to say were not beta testers when a new update comes out that we discover things the very first second we start using it when they should have been beta testing it for weeks and found these simple things mentioned here before trying to release it to the public.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I got F1 (by forcing a download) a couple of days before mention of it showed up on these forums. I forced another download a few minutes ago (having problems I'm trying to fix), and was reverted back to 10E8. So the limited F1 distribution appears to have either stopped, or is now even more limited.

Carl


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

walters said:


> If that happens again, disconnecting and reconnecting the satellite cables (possibly only sat 1 is necessary) should get it going. No, I don't know why.


I'm not going through the trouble of pulling this POS out of my entertainment center just to disconnect and reconnect it, that is a PITA. When I had to take out my 500 to send it back, (DIED) I just ripped it out and tossed it ever so gently across the living room, next time it comes out it goes to the Fin' curb and I'll pay the early cancelation fee, still 15 months on my contract, and get Cable, or Dishnotwork or both. Screw NFLST at this point, I'm not ordering it next year even if I am still with D*......... I wouldn't take Platinum for free for life.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I got F1 (by forcing a download) a couple of days before mention of it showed up on these forums. I forced another download a few minutes ago (having problems I'm trying to fix), and was reverted back to 10E8. So the limited F1 distribution appears to have either stopped, or is now even more limited.
> 
> Carl


If it was a very limited release (as Earl indicated) they probably only had it "turned on" for download for a couple days. My guess anyway.

I think I'll stay away from the 02468. I haven't noticed anything worse with this release, and the FR vs Repeats seems much better.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not a power user, but 'til death (on 10F1) recorded both showings last night (one was a repeat) 02468 - I'm now back on 10E8, think this one was pulled. I was okay with it but having the trick play buttons work better vs. FR/Repeat is more important to me, so I am glad they pulled this release (if they did).

I dont mind deleting repeats, at least it didnt miss a first run. I'm just happy to have jump back work like it did.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, after refreshing my memory with the inconsistant jump back button tonight, I'm reconsidering.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

LockMD said:


> I'm not a power user, but 'til death (on 10F1) recorded both showings last night (one was a repeat) 02468 - I'm now back on 10E8, think this one was pulled. I was okay with it but having the trick play buttons work better vs. FR/Repeat is more important to me, so I am glad they pulled this release (if they did).
> 
> I dont mind deleting repeats, at least it didnt miss a first run. I'm just happy to have jump back work like it did.


I noticed that both Til Death episodes were set to record as well. I deleted the SL and redid it and the repeat did not record. Another thing I noticed is that it now said "All first run upcoming episodes are set to record." Before SL's only said "All upcoming episodes are set to record." The only bad thing about this update is the jump back button otherwise I'm keeping it for the improved first run logic. That is my biggest problem with this unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

NYSmoker said:


> I noticed that both Til Death episodes were set to record as well. I deleted the SL and redid it and the repeat did not record. Another thing I noticed is that it now said "All first run upcoming episodes are set to record." Before SL's only said "All upcoming episodes are set to record." The only bad thing about this update is the jump back button otherwise I'm keeping it for the improved first run logic. That is my biggest problem with this unit.


It did it in 10E8 too. It was suppose to be Happy Hour but they changed it at the last minute.


----------

